# TONIGHT: CM PUNK RETURNS



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

How hype are you on scale from 1 to 10?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I hope he doesn't, just for the meltdowns over something that was teased but never actually officially announced.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

How many threads do you start a day?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Christian is ready to beat him.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Next week if he no shows, it will be worth it only to see how the audience reacts. They did a great show today, need to keep their momentum.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Christian is ready to beat him.


He comes in and immediately geeks Darby. Ditto for Daniel Bryan going over Hangman Page.

Fucking morons.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

i know they'll probably wait til the last segment/match but the crowd is gonna bury everything until he shows i think


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

My excitement level is about an 8, and that’s primarily for the anticipation of the live Chicago crowd reaction. That should be pretty awesome.

I’m not that excited about Punk himself. I would rather see AJ Lee.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

alex0816 said:


> i know they'll probably wait til the last segment/match but the crowd is gonna bury everything until he shows i think


They'll definitely be chanting his name loudly. Man they gotta come thru, if not this will be the biggest blunder that may harm them for the rest of their brand as long as they are around lol


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

About a 1.. I'm just quietly waiting for the obsession to stop... Just debut or don't debut so everyone can shut up about this guy


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

100% debuting after his Darby Allin tease on Instagram last night.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426319766717882374
@LifeInCattleClass posted this in the General Information thread. If you still think he isn't showing up, then your being intellectually dishonest or trolling.

My excitement is at an 8, especially after tonight's great show.

Bryan Danielson's debut is a bigger deal for me personally, but there is less confirmation out there.


----------



## RogueSlayer (Mar 31, 2021)

10

One of my favourite wrestlers of all time as soon he was rumoured to come to AEW I started watching the show again.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

10 hype

not so much about Punk, but rather what it can mean for AEW

for seeing Punk wrestle again - i’m at around a 7

i’m at a continuous 10 for Danielson though


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

10 hype - but I’m already a 9 hype for AEW anyway at the moment, so anything Punk adds will simply be a bonus.

From that perspective, I‘m not sitting here with my interest in AEW hinging on CM Punk meeting unrealistic expectations or anything (like if it were WWE right now).

AEW are strong creatively, so he gets a free swing for a hot product as far as I’m concerned.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

10 hype to see Punk again.

I give AEW a second chance when he walks out next Friday.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

One of the last guys in wrestling who felt like a genuine star to me. He got me watching WWE regularly again during the SES era after watching mainly Japan for years beforehand.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426373285000847360


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426319766717882374
> @LifeInCattleClass posted this in the General Information thread. If you still think he isn't showing up, then your being intellectually dishonest or trolling.
> 
> My excitement is at an 8, especially after tonight's great show.
> ...


Maybe he just really likes the Green Day song.

All kidding aside I wish AEW, Punk and everyone involved in this all just let it be a surprise. Would be pretty funny if Punk was just trolling though and instead Bryan turned up.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Wait a minute, some of you still have some doubts if he's showing up? What happened to common sense? Do you think Tony Khan is a moron? He basically told everyone without specifically saying CM Punk's name. No he didn't book the United Center and teased "Best in the World" just for Punk to no show, stop being woefully ignorant.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

EMGESP said:


> Wait a minute, some of you still have some doubts if he's showing up? What happened to common sense? Do you think Tony Khan is a moron? He basically told everyone without specifically saying CM Punk's name. No he didn't book the United Center and teased "Best in the World" just for Punk to no show, stop being woefully ignorant.


He promised a hall of fame calibre wrestler and we all thought it was Brock Lesnar, Bryan Danielson or CM Punk and it ended up being Christian.

Tony ain't the brightest.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

alex0816 said:


> i know they'll probably wait til the last segment/match but the crowd is gonna bury everything until he shows i think


I can't see that, tbh. AEW fans are too respectful of the roster as a whole to bury other talents segments.of



Chip Chipperson said:


> He promised a hall of fame calibre wrestler and we all thought it was Brock Lesnar, Bryan Danielson or CM Punk and it ended up being Christian.
> 
> Tony ain't the brightest.


Pains me to read as a peep.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

EMGESP said:


> United Center and teased "Best in the World" just for Punk to no show, stop being woefully ignorant.


I agree with you mate. 
They barely sold 5k seats yesterday, how is it possible Rampage to be in the United Center, while doing All Out in the Now Arena which is twice smaller?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

It is the only reason that I could imagine consistently tuning in.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

I dont think hes gonna show up tbh. If he doesnt after all this hype, its going to be brutal.


----------



## xdxdxcx (Jun 28, 2011)

Just gonna laugh my ass off when he does not show up. AEW has been known for the let downs (Christian, sparklers, etc) and this will be the best one! 0 is my answer also.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

xdxdxcx said:


> Just gonna laugh my ass off when he does not show up. AEW has been known for the let downs (Christian, sparklers, etc) and this will be the best one! 0 is my answer also.


What will you do to your ass if he does show up?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Imagine thinking it's not happening 

AEW has told us without telling us and Punk has been posting clues for weeks, including playing Sirius.

And this.


----------



## xdxdxcx (Jun 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> What will you do to your ass if he does show up?


Hahaha just waiting for the shitshow here when he does not show. If he does then yay? You got a wrestler who has not wrestled in years and is not even a big deal anymore. Ship has sailed.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I was hyped as hell when the rumors started and they booked United Center. 

Then I suppressed my hype. 

I will save it till the day I watch it happen.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm at a definite 10. Can't fuckin wait for next week.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

The people acting like he isn't showing are either lying or pure delusional.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

A PG Attitude said:


> The people acting like he isn't showing are either lying or pure delusional.


Or bitter because they want him in WWE  

I’m definitely a 10 for excitement.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm guessing Bryan will show up at the NYC show if that is still going ahead? 

Not heard any mention of Bryan recently.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426709545057931266


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

3venflow said:


> Imagine thinking it's not happening
> 
> AEW has told us without telling us and Punk has been posting clues for weeks, including playing Sirius.
> 
> ...


I reckon he'll turn up but Punk is a master troll so I wouldn't be overly surprised if he was trolling the whole time just for laughs.


----------



## Diamonds And Guns (Jul 17, 2021)

Until he's standing in a AEW ring, his return is still mythological.

Last time people were sure he was going to show up on Dynamite's debut but got Jack Swagger instead. So don't be mad if we end up with Strowman this time.


----------



## IAmKaim (Jul 7, 2021)

Chris22 said:


> I hope he doesn't, just for the meltdowns over something that was teased but never actually officially announced.


Some men just want to watch the world burn


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

They should have him come out during the first match or segment. Making the fans wait after all this anticipation will just make them sit on their hands.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

xdxdxcx said:


> Hahaha just waiting for the shitshow here when he does not show. If he does then yay? You got a wrestler who has not wrestled in years and is not even a big deal anymore. Ship has sailed.





Diamonds And Guns said:


> Until he's standing in a AEW ring, his return is still mythological.
> 
> Last time people were sure he was going to show up on Dynamite's debut but got Jack Swagger instead. So don't be mad if we end up with Strowman this time.


Willfully Ignorant


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I don't know where my hype level is because I think a huge part of me hasn't processed that it's really going to happen. So many teases throughout the years that led to nothing, so it's like my brain is trying to protect myself from disappointment if it were to happen again. I'm cynical, so I do this with everything (even when it's a done deal).

I have no earthly idea how I'm going to react actually seeing him. He's always been at the top of my list for wrestlers and it lowkey gutted me when he left. I'm not an emotional chick, but if wrestling was ever gonna bring a tear to my eye this'll be it. Friday, my hype level is gonna be an 11.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Lesnar Turtle said:


> I dont think hes gonna show up tbh. If he doesnt after all this hype, its going to be brutal.


How do you think he's not going to show up when they literally gave you every hint in the book?


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

CM Punk's impending AEW debut was mentioned on the NFL Network


The news has spread to mainstream outlets that CM Punk is likely to make his return to pro wrestling this Friday night. During the NFL Network's recap of the




wrestlingnews.co


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

BornBad said:


> CM Punk's impending AEW debut was mentioned on the NFL Network
> 
> 
> The news has spread to mainstream outlets that CM Punk is likely to make his return to pro wrestling this Friday night. During the NFL Network's recap of the
> ...


Adam Rank is a huge wrestling fan. He tweets about AEW quite often and is a Chicago guy.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

EMGESP said:


> How do you think he's not going to show up when they literally gave you every hint in the book?


He (along with many others here) just doesn't want Punk to show up. 

Why? Because:


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

And he's going to be forced to team with Colt Cabana and job to the Young Bucks


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

IronMan8 said:


> 10 hype - but I’m already a 9 hype for AEW anyway at the moment, so anything Punk adds will simply be a bonus.
> 
> From that perspective, I‘m not sitting here with my interest in AEW hinging on CM Punk meeting unrealistic expectations or anything (like if it were WWE right now).
> 
> AEW are strong creatively, so he gets a free swing for a hot product as far as I’m concerned.


I'm the same. I'm gonna watch aew whether he shows up or not.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

So here is how I want them to debut him. I want them to kill the lights and cut to an aerial view of downtown Chicago, then slowly cut to someone wrapping tape on their hands, cut back to the streets of Chicago, cut to a shot behind someone walking with a hoodie into the United Center. Have the cameraman follow him in the back and have wrestlers react to him, but you still keep the camera behind him, then he stops right at the curtain and then slowly raises his hand revealing his taped fist with the X mark and then Cult of Personality plays.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426768240810864643
More teases.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426768240810864643
> More teases.


That's straight up confirmation there haha.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> 10 hype
> 
> not so much about Punk, but rather what it can mean for AEW
> 
> ...


This.

I'm not a big Punk fan but this could be a big moment for wrestling, so 10. Bryan's a 10 purely because I'm a huge fan of his.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> He (along with many others here) just doesn't want Punk to show up.


Not at all. I absolutely want him to show up and come back as a full timer because it would be a big needle mover for AEW. But it just seems too good to be true. Hes been away for 7 years and AEW has been around for 2+ already. Hes had plenty of time to return and would have been in high demand anywhere, so why now?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Not at all. I absolutely want him to show up and come back as a full timer because it would be a big needle mover for AEW. But it just seems too good to be true. Hes been away for 7 years and AEW has been around for 2+ already. Hes had plenty of time to return and would have been in high demand anywhere, so why now?


Hmm I understand. But I think this is it. Everything points at this being it. 

Punk even referenced AEW in his MMA commentary recently. Has posted stuff on insta related to Darby. I think this is it, he will be there.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Not at all. I absolutely want him to show up and come back as a full timer because it would be a big needle mover for AEW. But it just seems too good to be true. Hes been away for 7 years and AEW has been around for 2+ already. Hes had plenty of time to return and would have been in high demand anywhere, so why now?


he said it in an interview

not verbatim - but basically ‘i’ve seen a lot of fly by nights who promise the world and then the cheques bounce. But (aew) after 2 years seems legit’

basically he was holding out to see if they were the real deal


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

A PG Attitude said:


> The people acting like he isn't showing are either lying or pure delusional.


Tends to be those ones who are institutionalised.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> he said it in an interview
> 
> not verbatim - but basically ‘i’ve seen a lot of fly by nights who promise the world and then the cheques bounce. But (aew) after 2 years seems legit’
> 
> basically he was holding out to see if they were the real deal


Fair point. I hope you're right.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

EMGESP said:


> So here is how I want them to debut him. I want them to kill the lights and cut to an aerial view of downtown Chicago, then slowly cut to someone wrapping tape on their hands, cut back to the streets of Chicago, cut to a shot behind someone walking with a hoodie into the United Center. Have the cameraman follow him in the back and have wrestlers react to him, but you still keep the camera behind him, then he stops right at the curtain and then slowly raises his hand revealing his taped fist with the X mark and then Cult of Personality plays.


Do you think Punk should open the show?

I think they should open the show with Punk, have Darby interfere and set up the match for the end of the evening.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Geert Wilders said:


> Do you think Punk should open the show?
> 
> I think they should open the show with Punk, have Darby interfere and set up the match for the end of the evening.


You want Punk to wrestle on Friday? That's a worse booking decision than having Christian beat Kenny lol


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

sim8 said:


> You want Punk to wrestle on Friday? That's a worse booking decision than having Christian beat Kenny lol


because I don’t want those fans who are tuned in specifically for Punk to be turned away by AEWs patience. 

Fans are impatient. give punk a match first night and then don’t have him wrestle for a little while.

Kenny will win the titles back at All Out. Patience. You have given the perfect example of an impatient fan unwilling to wait for the story to play out.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Closing segment of Rampage.

Darby Allin is standing in the middle of the ring. The fans are chanting for C.M. Punk. Darby says, “Okay, enough of the teasing. If he’s really here, he needs to come to this ring now. I want to see...the best in the world.”

The lights go out. Somehow, the crowd gets even louder.

The lights suddenly come back on, but instead of Punk, it’s Malakai Black in the ring. He knocks out Darby with his Black Mask kick. The fans are outraged. Was this a swerve?

Black picks up the mic and says, “I already put one horse down for good. Chicago, if your hero is really here, I would welcome adding his broken body to my collection. I am the House of Black...”

The lights go out again. Pause. Pause. The crowd is going nuts.

“Cult of Personality” begins to play.

The lights come back on, and there he is. The crowd erupts with the loudest pop imaginable.

Punk and Black are face to face. Black smiles and takes a few steps back, but then tries of the Black Mask again. Punk ducks, rains punches on Black, then delivers the GTS. Black drops to the mat. Punk picks up the mic and turns to the hard camera with a wild look in his eyes. 

“Chicago!!! I’m BAAAAAACKKK!!!”


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Would make more sense if Ethan Page did this


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

The pop is gonna be insane


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

I don't see how it makes sense to program Darby/Sting against Punk right away. I think they could somehow be aligned at first. Putting Punk against Black for now makes a ton of sense.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I think Darby makes perfect sense for Punk's first opponent. It doesn't have to be a face vs. heel thing, but a match to reestablish Punk with a big debut win. The handshake can come after and Darby then has a tag partner if needed, since Sting can only work every now and again.

Punk/Darby/Sting would be an interesting alliance for storylines. You could put them against The Elite, The Pinnacle, Death Triangle or the inevitable House of Black.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

People seem to forget that Punk enjoys trolling people. His return has been teased many times over the past 7 years. This seems a bit more credible compared to the previous rumored returns but I honestly won't be surprised if he doesn't show up. I'm a Punk fan so I hope he does show up, but I'm not sold until I physically see him standing in the ring.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

DZ Crew said:


> People seem to forget that Punk enjoys trolling people. His return has been teased many times over the past 7 years. This seems a bit more credible compared to the previous rumored returns but I honestly won't be surprised if he doesn't show up. I'm a Punk fan so I hope he does show up, but I'm not sold until I physically see him standing in the ring.


For the love of...


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

I think he'll be there. Can't wait though!


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Maybe he just really likes the Green Day song.
> 
> All kidding aside I wish AEW, Punk and everyone involved in this all just let it be a surprise. Would be pretty funny if Punk was just trolling though and instead Bryan turned up.


Latest news is that WWE are still trying to get Bryan to sign back with them.


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

I'll no doubt enjoy Punks tenure in AEW should it come off,I'm not overly hyped,even though I loved his work back in the day

I guess the Embarassing account of himself in the UFC shattered his image a bit for me,although I wholeheartedly respect anyone who has the guts to get into a cage or boxing ring,but nonetheless a poor show has to be called a poor show and Punk was abysmal


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

JasmineAEW said:


> Closing segment of Rampage.
> 
> Darby Allin is standing in the middle of the ring. The fans are chanting for C.M. Punk. Darby says, “Okay, enough of the teasing. If he’s really here, he needs to come to this ring now. I want to see...the best in the world.”
> 
> ...


I'd be down for that. But my heart is hoping for a promo.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Geert Wilders said:


> because I don’t want those fans who are tuned in specifically for Punk to be turned away by AEWs patience.
> 
> Fans are impatient. give punk a match first night and then don’t have him wrestle for a little while.
> 
> Kenny will win the titles back at All Out. Patience. You have given the perfect example of an impatient fan unwilling to wait for the story to play out.


Fans can be impatient but good booking is meant to make fans eager/anxious to see what happens next. Giving away Punks return and his first match back in one night leaves nothing left.

And nobody is annoyed at Kenny losing the belt. Its more ruining his 700 day plus no singles loss streak. You can't give that back to him All Out


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

A PG Attitude said:


> I'd be down for that. But my heart is hoping for a promo.


That would be great, too. The awesome thing is, there are probably dozens of cool ways to debut Punk. The crowd will eat it up.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

the_flock said:


> Latest news is that WWE are still trying to get Bryan to sign back with them.


Pure nonsense.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> He promised a hall of fame calibre wrestler and we all thought it was Brock Lesnar, Bryan Danielson or CM Punk and it ended up being Christian.
> 
> Tony ain't the brightest.


Are you implying that Christian (Cage) isn't a HOF-caliber wrestler? Are you kidding me, dude?

For the record, Tony Khan managed to sign CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, and Christian ALL in the same year. He IS a really bright one.

Edit:

By the way, the big surprise at AEW Revolution earlier this year couldn't have been Bryan since he was still working for WWE at the time.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I reckon he'll turn up but Punk is a master troll so I wouldn't be overly surprised if he was trolling the whole time just for laughs.


CM Punk would've denied the rumors/reports by now if he wasn't turning up this upcoming Friday. Punk previously denied the big surprise being him at AEW Revolution back in early-March. 

Punk is showing up for the next episode of Rampage.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

the_flock said:


> Latest news is that WWE are still trying to get Bryan to sign back with them.


Sure. Who's the source? A legit source not the voices in some twitter tard's head.


----------



## nunzioguy (May 16, 2021)

This won’t happen and I’m not predicting it. I’m just trying to imagine him showing up on Smackdown, and everyone’s like “But what’s going to happen in an hours time then” 🤣

Like imagine being in your seat or waiting in line get into the arena in Chicago, and you are scrolling your phone to see Punk has just showed up in Phoenix 😂

Please don’t jump me, I’m just trying to imagine the meltdown.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Not at all. I absolutely want him to show up and come back as a full timer because it would be a big needle mover for AEW. But it just seems too good to be true. Hes been away for 7 years and AEW has been around for 2+ already. Hes had plenty of time to return and would have been in high demand anywhere, *so why now?*


Punk likely waited a while longer to finally return so he can see how AEW would sustain as a new company.

It's better that he *didn't* return back in late-2019 because the pandemic hitting the company hard in mid-March 2020 would've likely halt whatever impact and momentum he had. It unfortunately happened with Jon Moxley to an extent when he had his AEW World title reign.

Hell, I wouldn't even be surprised if Daniel Bryan allowing his WWE contract to expire (before he eventually decided to join AEW) may have contributed to CM Punk deciding to join AEW. Both of their returns (in a different company too) taking place in such a short time frame is just way too much for it to be a coincidence.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Punk is looking fresh.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426812769047916545


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

No idea what shape his body is in, but he looks otherwise great! I kept hearing his hair was long and for a minute I thought we were gonna get long haired CM Punk again.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

DammitChrist said:


> Are you implying that Christian (Cage) isn't a HOF-caliber wrestler? Are you kidding me, dude?
> 
> For the record, Tony Khan managed to sign CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, and Christian ALL in the same year. He IS a really bright one.


Wow, I actually agree with this 100%. 

When you consider his accolades as well as who is still able to go, and take out the very obvious WWE lifers/loyalists (Edge, Reigns, Cena, Batista, Orton, Taker, Brock, Michaels, probably Rollins etc.), Christian ranks fairly high on the list of what's left. What other possibilities are there? Maybe a disgruntled AJ Styles? Who else had a HoF-worthy career in the last 20 years that would be willing to sign with a WWE rival (again, save Bryan and Punk who are apparently signed)? What's RVD doing these days? lol


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> Punk likely waited a while longer to finally return so he can see how AEW would sustain as a new company.
> 
> It's better that he *didn't* return back in late-2019 because the pandemic hitting the company hard in mid-March 2020 would've likely halt whatever impact and momentum he had. It unfortunately happened with Jon Moxley to an extent when he had his AEW World title reign.
> 
> Hell, I wouldn't even be surprised if Daniel Bryan allowing his WWE contract to expire (before he eventually decided to join AEW) may have contributed to CM Punk deciding to join AEW. Both of their returns (in a different company too) taking place in such a short time frame is just way too much for it to be a coincidence.


Yep. The first 12 weeks of AEW was basically one long pilot for whether it was sustainable enough for a proper TV deal. It was. Punk was probably also checking out how the backstage situation was, how the politics was and how Tony Khan ran it/booked it. But then the pandemic hit by early March of 2020 and everything was on hold for a long time. 

Longtime friends in EVP positions, no stockholders, Khan giving creative freedom and allowing for longer matches, more interested in paying wrestlers well than record profits, no McMahons or HHH to be seen, TV 14 rating, easy schedule, deep roster, Danielson signing a contract. It all made up his mind. 

Plus he's early 40's so it was now or never.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

DaSlacker said:


> Yep. The first 12 weeks of AEW was basically one long pilot for whether it was sustainable enough for a proper TV deal. It was. Punk was probably also checking out how the backstage situation was, how the politics was and how Tony Khan ran it/booked it. But then the pandemic hit by early March of 2020 and everything was on hold for a long time.
> 
> Longtime friends in EVP positions, no stockholders, Khan giving creative freedom and allowing for longer matches, more interested in paying wrestlers well than record profits, no McMahons or HHH to be seen, TV 14 rating, easy schedule, deep roster, Danielson signing a contract. It all made up his mind.
> 
> Plus he's early 40's so it was now or never.


He was smart to leave it a couple of years. If he came in at start and AEW was a bust then his big return would have been wasted. Now he can see AEW is legitimate he can come in, enjoy himself and help push AEW to the next level. When he retired he probably never thought he would wrestle again but he also probably never imagined something like AEW would come along. So he gets to come back without having to swallow his pride with WWE.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Have him open the show next week.

Let him soak in that ovation and then give him a live mic for 15-20 minutes.

Let him tell us why he's here. Why he signed with AEW. What he looks to get out of it as well as hinting at potential feuds etc. and then go from there. Whether Darby comes down to confront him or not, we'll see.

But this is Punks night. And I feel they're going to knock this out of the ball park.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> he said it in an interview
> 
> not verbatim - but basically ‘i’ve seen a lot of fly by nights who promise the world and then the cheques bounce. But (aew) after 2 years seems legit’
> 
> basically he was holding out to see if they were the real deal


Link the interview. I got some time to kill.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

Erik. said:


> Let him soak in that ovation


Does his ego really need that though? lol


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Erik. said:


> Have him open the show next week.
> 
> Let him soak in that ovation and then give him a live mic for 15-20 minutes.
> 
> ...


They absolutely will! It’s going to be electric. Can’t believe people are still questioning whether or not it will happen! 🤣 The implications of it not happening would be suicide for AEW. They’re not stupid 🙄

So excited and I want him to instantly turn heel on Darby and the crowd! Heel CM Punk is the best CM Punk, let’s have it from the off! 😬 After the pop and 5 minutes of adoration of course 😂


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

taker_2004 said:


> Does his ego really need that though? lol


Let him have his moment.

First time he's appeared in a show in Chicago since 2002.


----------



## xdxdxcx (Jun 28, 2011)

Prized Fighter said:


> Willfully Ignorant


Nope not ignorant at all. Don’t really care but i will be here with popcorn rdy when he does not show. Last big suprise was a letdown. What makes you think this is not as well? Has Punk said he signed? Nope. Has AEW said they signed him? Nope. People getting their hopes up for a letdown


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

xdxdxcx said:


> Nope not ignorant at all. Don’t really care but i will be here with popcorn rdy when he does not show. Last big suprise was a letdown. What makes you think this is not as well? Has Punk said he signed? Nope. Has AEW said they signed him? Nope. People getting their hopes up for a letdown


First of all, Christian Cage isn’t a “letdown.”

Secondly, CM Punk WILL be on Ramage this Friday night. 

Most importantly, you’re going to end up being wrong by denying the fact that he’ll be there in Chicago inside that arena.

Edit: 

Seriously, why in the hell would they willingly give away their huge surprise?


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

xdxdxcx said:


> Nope not ignorant at all. Don’t really care but i will be here with popcorn rdy when he does not show. Last big suprise was a letdown. What makes you think this is not as well? Has Punk said he signed? Nope. Has AEW said they signed him? Nope. People getting their hopes up for a letdown


And if it works out, you'll ignore it and wait for the next potential disappointment to get your schadenfreude from?

It's fine if you don't like AEW on the whole (like me), but you don't need to act like a dick. You've already said, if it happens, who cares because CM Punk is washed up; and if it doesn't happen you'll be happy because other people are disappointed. That sounds like some determination to hate AEW and all of its fans just for the sake of it.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

A lot of people think he's a joke after he exposed himself in his UFC run, but he can't hurt AEW because he's a compelling performer and still has significant brand value. There'll be an interest to see him just in terms of nostalgia alone.


Good for him if he managed to get a decent paycheck out of it, and comes out to a hyped crowd in Chicago. I can't really see any downside to that, especially on his end. The rest falls on how he'll be booked in the coming months.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

DammitChrist said:


> Are you implying that Christian (Cage) isn't a HOF-caliber wrestler? Are you kidding me, dude?
> 
> For the record, Tony Khan managed to sign CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, and Christian ALL in the same year. He IS a really bright one.
> 
> ...


Christian will make the Hall Of Fame but the company heavily implied that it was a headline main event hall of fame star and whilst Christian is good and will make the Hall Of Fame he's more on the Matt Hardy level where he will make it for being a great upper midcard talent rather than a main event talent. It'd be like saying you've signed a Hall Of Fame level talent and having Mickie James run out.

Signing those guys does not make you bright or smart it just requires a ton of money. Many random mark independent promoters have booked huge names like Flair, Sting, Christian, Kurt Angle, Rey Mysterio Jr, AJ Styles etc simply because they have thousands of dollars and the wrestlers want the payday. 

You're correct about Bryan, it must've just been Brock and CM Punk being speculated on. My bad.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Have him open the show next week.
> 
> Let him soak in that ovation and then give him a live mic for 15-20 minutes.
> 
> ...


No way he should open the show with a 20 minute segment. Everything after that will just feel flat. You build anticipation throughout the night, have him end the show with a relatively short segment, and then you have even more hype for the main show Dynamite where you then give him a long segment to open that show.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Damn. Imagine giving CM Punk half your show just to speak.

Christopher is 100% right, build anticipation throughout the night and have him end the show with a segment that leaves the audience wanting more.

Wrestling 101.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Damn. Imagine giving CM Punk half your show just to speak.
> 
> Christopher is 100% right, build anticipation throughout the night and have him end the show with a segment that leaves the audience wanting more.
> 
> Wrestling 101.


Darby vs Fenix in the main event. Darby wins the match. Punk’s music hits. Darby and Punk face to face. Punk hits the GTS on Darby. Crowd goes wild. End of the show.

Punk with a live mic on Dynamite.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> Darby vs Fenix in the main event. Darby wins the match. Punk’s music hits. Darby and Punk face to face. Punk hits the GTS on Darby. Crowd goes wild. End of the show.
> 
> Punk with a live mic on Dynamite.


Don't even need to have him strike anyone, just have him walk out and stare down with Darby.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Christian will make the Hall Of Fame but the company heavily implied that it was a headline main event hall of fame star and whilst Christian is good and will make the Hall Of Fame he's more on the Matt Hardy level where he will make it for being a great upper midcard talent rather than a main event talent. It'd be like saying you've signed a Hall Of Fame level talent and having Mickie James run out.
> 
> Signing those guys does not make you bright or smart it just requires a ton of money. Many random mark independent promoters have booked huge names like Flair, Sting, Christian, Kurt Angle, Rey Mysterio Jr, AJ Styles etc simply because they have thousands of dollars and the wrestlers want the payday.
> 
> You're correct about Bryan, it must've just been Brock and CM Punk being speculated on. My bad.


They didn't really push Christian's debut that much. Paul Wight was revealed as their newest signing. Then upon his TV appearance he casually announced he was bringing somebody else with him - another future Hall of Famer. That was that. Then online it began circulating it was somebody groundbreaking. Those reports were soon backtracked because it sounded like Brock or Punk. By the PPV it was an open secret who it was. 

With Punk it's been online reports he was as good as signed + little hints on Dynamite.


----------



## xdxdxcx (Jun 28, 2011)

taker_2004 said:


> And if it works out, you'll ignore it and wait for the next potential disappointment to get your schadenfreude from?
> 
> It's fine if you don't like AEW on the whole (like me), but you don't need to act like a dick. You've already said, if it happens, who cares because CM Punk is washed up; and if it doesn't happen you'll be happy because other people are disappointed. That sounds like some determination to hate AEW and all of its fans just for the sake of it.


Don’t even hate AEW. Lol but all you saying it’s a done deal when nobody knows just cracks me up. If i am wrong i will own it unlike most people around here. Also yes christian was a letdown. You guys even said it here. I remember the shitshow.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

xdxdxcx said:


> Don’t even hate AEW. Lol but all you saying it’s a done deal when nobody knows just cracks me up. If i am wrong i will own it unlike most people around here. Also yes christian was a letdown. You guys even said it here. I remember the shitshow.


Like I said, I'm not a fan of most of AEW's product, but I don't sit around waiting for exciting rumours to fall through because I get pleasure from other's misfortunes/disappointments. 

But y'know, you do you. You and Wood have gotten along well.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

xdxdxcx said:


> Don’t even hate AEW. Lol but all you saying it’s a done deal when nobody knows just cracks me up. If i am wrong i will own it unlike most people around here. Also yes christian was a letdown. You guys even said it here. I remember the shitshow.


Let’s make a bet. If Punk shows up on Rampage this Friday, you’re banned for one month.

If he doesn’t show up, I get banned for one month.

Deal?


----------



## xdxdxcx (Jun 28, 2011)

taker_2004 said:


> Like I said, I'm not a fan of most of AEW's product, but I don't sit around waiting for exciting rumours to fall through because I get pleasure from other's misfortunes/disappointments.
> 
> But y'know, you do you. You and Wood have gotten along well.
> [/QUOTE
> I don’t sit aound waiting for shit. You are good at assuming things based on a post. Just makes me laugh is all. Sorry i can’t laugh. Good god get a life. This board is not a life either. I see you same people laugh at anything WWE does but i can’t. Makes sense. Again nobody knows anything until it happens and i an gonna laugh when he does not show up. Sorry i can laugh and i will and if he does show up i will be suprised and own it. Like i said before.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Oh man AEW definitely has the more intelligent fans 😂 👀


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

xdxdxcx said:


> I don’t sit aound waiting for shit.


but also



> and i an gonna laugh when he does not show up.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

For some reason I feel like they're gonna have Darby come to the ring like he's gonna call Punk out, but he gets interrupted by someone before he can say his name, and the segment goes in a different direction so that you think Punk won't show. Then he does. Not saying this is what I want, I just see them doing something in this vein. I honestly have no idea how I'd debut him. Just no fake outs with MJF. Let that first cult of personality pop be Punk.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Something tells me the people who think Punk isn't turning up are also anti vax flat earthers.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

NXT Only said:


> Link the interview. I got some time to kill.


it was a podcast called ‘saturday main event’ - not sure if its patreon - i just saw some youtube clips

i’ll try to find it


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

taker_2004 said:


> Like I said, *I'm not a fan of most of AEW's product, but I don't sit around waiting for exciting rumours to fall through because I get pleasure from other's misfortunes/disappointments.*
> 
> But y'know, you do you. You and Wood have gotten along well.


that’s why i like you taker - you’re a real one


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I think this was it


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

JasmineAEW said:


> Let’s make a bet. If Punk shows up on Rampage this Friday, you’re banned for one month.
> 
> If he doesn’t show up, I get banned for one month.
> 
> Deal?


Can we just ban him anyway?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Erik. said:


> Have him open the show next week.
> 
> Let him soak in that ovation and then give him a live mic for 15-20 minutes.
> 
> ...


I so want this. But I'm afraid he will only come out to save Darby and Sting from Garcia and 2.0 attack. Then do what you said at Dynamite week after that.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

zkorejo said:


> I so want this. But I'm afraid he will only come out to save Darby and Sting from Garcia and 2.0 attack. Then do what you said at Dynamite week after that.


Or he comes down to the ring and the only thing he says is:










mic drop.

Walks off.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I wonder if Tony Khan might buy the rights for Sirius for this show and use it as a prelude for Cult of Personality.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Erik. said:


> Or he comes down to the ring and the only thing he says is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I personally will just be happy if we get this exact same entrance (with cult of personality instead) and he just sits there crossed legged in the middle of the ring and Chicago going nuts chanting his name.






Offtopic: This just reminded me that Cole used to be a major pain to hear during CenaWinsLol era.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

zkorejo said:


>


"Isn't 'best in the world' Bryan Danielson's..."


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Garty said:


> "Isn't 'best in the world' Bryan Danielson's..."


Well technically it is yeah.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I think this was it


Thanks bro.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Also AEW should avoid any type of swerve with this. Have Darby come out and get straight to the point.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Are these the years he signed contracts?

Although AEW has Dynamite in St. Louis on November 5th, so...


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Punk continues his trolling


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Are these the years he signed contracts?
> 
> Although AEW has Dynamite in St. Louis on November 5th, so...
> 
> View attachment 106430


05 and 11 are years of his ROH and WWE pipe bombs.

Or "summer of Punks"

2021....


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> 05 and 11 are years of his ROH and WWE pipe bombs.
> 
> Or "summer of Punks"
> 
> 2021....


also years he signed wrestling contracts


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> also years he signed wrestling contracts


Also years of his first world champion wins....


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Guys he's just excited for bonfire night


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

3venflow said:


> Are these the years he signed contracts?
> 
> Although AEW has Dynamite in St. Louis on November 5th, so...
> 
> View attachment 106430


05 = Summer of Punk (ROH)
11 = Summer of Punk (WWE)
21 = Summer of Punk (AEW)


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

THANOS said:


> 05 = Summer of Punk (ROH)
> 11 = Summer of Punk (WWE)
> 21 = Summer of Punk (AEW)


That makes the most sense, for sure.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Erik. said:


> Also years of his first world champion wins....


Punk won the World Heavyweight Championship three times before 2011. I believe twice were from his MITB cash-ins. Your not wrong though. He won the WWE Championship in 2011 (twice).


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

xdxdxcx said:


> Don’t even hate AEW. Lol but all you saying it’s a done deal when nobody knows just cracks me up. If i am wrong i will own it unlike most people around here. Also yes christian was a letdown. You guys even said it here. I remember the shitshow.


Where'd you go? You taking the bet or not?


----------



## hmmm488 (Sep 1, 2016)

nunzioguy said:


> This won’t happen and I’m not predicting it. I’m just trying to imagine him showing up on Smackdown, and everyone’s like “But what’s going to happen in an hours time then” 🤣
> 
> Like imagine being in your seat or waiting in line get into the arena in Chicago, and you are scrolling your phone to see Punk has just showed up in Phoenix 😂
> 
> Please don’t jump me, I’m just trying to imagine the meltdown.


This.

I know it won't happen, and that if it somehow did, people would expect it to be at Summerslam the next night intstead of on Smackdown since Summerslam is known for surprises.

But just imagine as Smackdown goes off the air, CM Punk's music hits and he walks out to close the show, literally minutes before Rampage starts. Rampage begins live on air by showing fans leaving the arena in mass. 

It would be both a huge blow to AEW AND a huge boost to Summerslam since people would know he was coming and tune in on Saturday, all while still being a massive surprise.

I say all of this as an AEW fan who hopes Punk shows up there, by the way.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/p5rg4m


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Erik. said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/p5rg4m


I mean… this is proof in the pudding no? These references are the most obvious form of foreshadowing I’ve ever seen.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

He won't appear. He didn't sign. Stop doing this to yourself guys. Believe it when you see it only.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Klitschko said:


> He won't appear. He didn't sign. Stop doing this to yourself guys. Believe it when you see it only.


no… i’m…. All In 

if he didn’t sign, its 100% ok with me

but i love playing out all the scenarios and being excited - you can‘t die from disappointment - on the flip side being happy and hype prior to the event is fun


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Seems like all parties involved are really playing into the people's unwillingness to just accept something that is painfully and obviously true these days lol

Punk could literally tweet "@AEW See you in Chicago on friday! #itsclobberingtime" and there'd still be a 50/50 split of people saying "confirmed" and "trolling".


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> no… i’m…. All In
> 
> if he didn’t sign, its 100% ok with me
> 
> but i love playing out all the scenarios and being excited - you can‘t die from disappointment - on the flip side being happy and hype prior to the event is fun


The thing with me is that I like Punk and last time I got hyped was for All Out 2019 in Chicago and I was super disappointed. After that I learned to just take it easy and not buy into any hype for any wrestler until I see them there.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Klitschko said:


> The thing with me is that I like Punk and last time I got hyped was for All Out 2019 in Chicago and I was super disappointed. After that I learned to just take it easy and not buy into any hype for any wrestler until I see them there.


fair play - if you mega like him and want to be reserved, then stay grounded

me? I’m a soft mark  - i like the hypeeeee


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

greasykid1 said:


> Seems like all parties involved are really playing into the people's unwillingness to just accept something that is painfully and obviously true these days lol
> 
> Punk could literally tweet "@AEW See you in Chicago on friday! #itsclobberingtime" and there'd still be a 50/50 split of people saying "confirmed" and "trolling".


Yea but he didn't say that.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Klitschko said:


> The thing with me is that I like Punk and last time I got hyped was for All Out 2019 in Chicago and I was super disappointed. After that I learned to just take it easy and not buy into any hype for any wrestler until I see them there.


Except in 2019 there was literally no real reason to get hyped. The only connection was him being at Starrcast and the fact that All Out was in Chicago. No real reports or rumours that he'd actually be at All Out, no teases, no trolling, nothing. Punk flat out said he won't be there and that was about it.

This time we have:


Multiple reports from good sources that he's not just "likely", but that he's signed a contract and is completely locked in.
Direct, consistent teases and hints from Punk.
Direct, consistent teases, hints and references to Punk from AEW and people on it's roster.
A 20,000 seat arena in Chicago randomly booked, the biggest arena they've run a show in, for the current "B" shows second episode - expected to be for Punk, because otherwise it literally makes no fucking sense whatsoever - that was conveniently announced AFTER all the reports came out saying Punk was signed.
Tony Khan saying in a recent interview something along the lines of "I think people know what to expect in Chicago".
Even the stupid shit like them panning to the crowd all chanting "CM Punk" when they announced the United Centre show on Dynamite.

I get that people sometimes don't expect good things to actually happen, but fuck me, I cannot believe there are genuinely still people who think Punk isn't coming, at this point.

AEW might make mistake with their booking and creative, but they and Tony Khan are not within a million miles of being stupid enough to purposely troll their own audience and customers this directly, purposefully and hard. The consequences of doing so would be suicidal and drive fans away from the product.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Klitschko said:


> Yea but he didn't say that.


... but the reports from known good sources, the overly blatant references to Punk on AEW's own shows and the far from subtle hints from Punk and AEW on social media certainly amount to the same level of confirmation.

Friday's episode of Rampage is being billed _by AEW_ as the most anticipated event in wrestling. They have nothing THAT special announced. It's not even the first episode of Rampage. The ONLY hype around the show is Punk's rumoured return.

I get that you don't want to get hyped up, only to be disappointed ... but at this point, you really are OK to get excited. This is happening.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Sad Panda said:


> I mean… this is proof in the pudding no? These references are the most obvious form of foreshadowing I’ve ever seen.


I think the only ones that are real hints are the Darby promo and Punk posting a Tweet in regards to Darby's tattoo.



Klitschko said:


> He won't appear. He didn't sign. Stop doing this to yourself guys. Believe it when you see it only.


I think he'll turn up but imagine you end up correct and it was just Punk fucking around. Imagine the absolute riot on hand when Rampage closes with someone like Jamie Hayter debuting in the main event and the show going off air.

I kind of want to see the riot tbh.



Boldgerg said:


> Except in 2019 there was literally no real reason to get hyped. The only connection was him being at Starrcast and the fact that All Out was in Chicago. No real reports or rumours that he'd actually be at All Out, no teases, no trolling, nothing. Punk flat out said he won't be there and that was about it.
> 
> This time we have:
> 
> ...


Just to play devils advocate:

- Many of those "good sources" are regularly wrong about things.

- Punk teasing and hinting things keeps his name hyped up and in the headlines. He might just be doing this to promote Heels which just launched this past Sunday.

- Many of the AEW workers are marks who love an inside reference. 

- Tony Khan has promised the world in the past and not delivered. Remember when he promised a Hall Of Fame calibre talent and we all expected Punk or Brock only for it to be Christian? Remember when he said he had a talent that was going to change the face of wrestling and it wound up being the return of Pac? What about when he claimed he had the greatest empty arena match of all time and it was one of the worst? 

---

For what it's worth I do think Punk will turn up but I wouldn't be surprised if he didn't. I have zero faith on AEW delivering because it's so rare that they do.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I think the only ones that are real hints are the Darby promo and Punk posting a Tweet in regards to Darby's tattoo.



Another dead give away was when on his IG he used the Alan Parsons Project’s “Sirius”, which is the song used for years while announcing the starting lineup for the Michael Jordan Chicago Bulls. Last year they introduced the six part series documenting those Chicago Bulls called, “The Last Dance”. Is it really a coincidence that Chicago was then booked, and themed a random Rampage as “The First Dance”? I mean there are so many coincidences at this point for it not to be Punk.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I think the only ones that are real hints are the Darby promo and Punk posting a Tweet in regards to Darby's tattoo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As with anything, there's always a chance it's all bullshit until it actually happens, but on this I would say that chance is negligible. Far, far too much smoke for there not to be fire.

I'm 99.99% certain Punk will be there on Friday, and if he's not then AEW will deserve all the negativity and blowback for purposely misleading their fan base that will without a doubt come their way. It's one thing for Punk to troll the fuck out of everyone, it's another for AEW to do it. Booking a 20,000 seat arena in Chicago for a random 1 hour episode of Rampage goes above and beyond trolling. It would be near on suicide for the company if he's not signed now after all this.

Thankfully, that's just not going to happen, and we can all sit back and enjoy an incredible moment and the return of a great pro wrestler.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

I’m in lockdown again, so this gives me something to look forward to.

Thanks AEW/Punk. The world sucks right now.

Their attention to detail is already standing out. I’m confident Punk will make his strongest anti-WWE statement possible by simply demonstrating how much better wrestling stories are when there’s freedom, creativity and passion going into it.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Would love to see Punk come in like 2012 (?) Jericho and just troll and not say a single word and split. The booing at the arena and meltdown online would be fun to watch.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

IronMan8 said:


> *I’m in lockdown again*, so this gives me something to look forward to.
> 
> Thanks AEW/Punk. The world sucks right now.
> 
> Their attention to detail is already standing out. I’m confident Punk will make his strongest anti-WWE statement possible by simply demonstrating how much better wrestling stories are when there’s freedom, creativity and passion going into it.


The previous ones really worked then XD


----------



## Tell em' Hawk! (Sep 24, 2013)

I look forward to the inevitable feud between Punk and Sammy G. I'm shocked there's been very little talk about their respective finishers. 

Maybe Punk interrupts Sammy's announcement tonight after he beats Spears? Darby calling out the best in the world on Friday - could be Brian Danielson?


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

IronMan8 said:


> *I’m in lockdown again*, so this gives me something to look forward to.
> 
> Thanks AEW/Punk. The world sucks right now.
> 
> Their attention to detail is already standing out. I’m confident Punk will make his strongest anti-WWE statement possible by simply demonstrating how much better wrestling stories are when there’s freedom, creativity and passion going into it.


Bummer, didn't know places were doing that again...Which country is that??


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm not totally sure he's coming back on Rampage. I am inclined to believe he will be at All Out.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

The fan in me is telling me he'll be at Rampage, but my head is telling me to not believe it until I see it. The suspense is killing me!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I'm not totally sure he's coming back on Rampage. I am inclined to believe he will be at All Out.


He’s debuting on Rampage. It’s all about the ratings.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I’m super excited for this. I honestly haven’t had time to digest the idea that Punk and Bryan are coming to AEW.
The reaction is going to be insane. First time I’ve been excited about something in a long time.
I really hope he comes out to this This Fire Burns it would make it perfect for me.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Never watched a CM Punk match or promo in my life, so I honestly think it would be fucking hilarious if MJF came out to Cult of Personality on Friday and CM Punk just... Literally never appears and is in fact not hired.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I’m super excited for this. I honestly haven’t had time to digest the idea that Punk and Bryan are coming to AEW.
> The reaction is going to be insane. First time I’ve been excited about something in a long time.
> I really hope he comes out to this This Fire Burns it would make it perfect for me.


The licencing for This Fire Burns is owned by WWE.

Cult of Personality is clearly the song he's decided to be "his" theme. He chose it for WWE, carried it into UFC, and now with Living Color following AEW on Instagram the other day it seems very likely it'll be used there as well. It's the better theme/song anyway.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Punk posted a story on IG with the song Tossin and Turnin or TNT

He’s coming


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> The licencing for This Fire Burns is owned by WWE.
> 
> Cult of Personality is clearly the song he's decided to be "his" theme. He chose it for WWE, carried it into UFC, and now with Living Color following AEW on Instagram the other day it seems very likely it'll be used there as well. It's the better theme/song anyway.


Living Color following and unfollowing was the big give away to me.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

8/20 Rampage (Chicago): debut
8/25 Dynamite (Milwaukee): recap
9/1 Dynamite (Chicago): live promo/build
9/3 Rampage (Chicago): live promo/build
9/5 All Out (Chicago): debut match

... is how it should go to get the most out of this in terms of ratings and ticket sales (9/1 and 9/3 are not sold out yet but will be if Punk is announced).


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

NXT Only said:


> Punk posted a story on IG with the song Tossin and Turnin or TNT
> 
> He’s coming


We know he’s coming. We don’t need any more clues.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I’m super excited for this. I honestly haven’t had time to digest the idea that Punk and Bryan are coming to AEW.
> The reaction is going to be insane. First time I’ve been excited about something in a long time.
> I really hope he comes out to this This Fire Burns it would make it perfect for me.


I actually prefer "this fire burns" as well. No chance of that happening, though!

Hopefully Bryan gets the final countdown to compensate!


Shock Street said:


> Never watched a CM Punk match or promo in my life, so I honestly think it would be fucking hilarious if MJF came out to Cult of Personality on Friday and CM Punk just... Literally never appears and is in fact not hired.


You've never seen a Punk match or promo?!


3venflow said:


> 8/20 Rampage (Chicago): debut
> 8/25 Dynamite (Milwaukee): recap
> 9/1 Dynamite (Chicago): live promo/build
> 9/3 Rampage (Chicago): live promo/build
> ...


I actually think it's a good idea to use the 8/25 Dynamite as a recap/hype show as it'll extend the buzz, and will make the 9/1 show in Chicago that much more must-see as a result.

I'd feel bad for the fans attending that show in Milwaukee, though!


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> We know he’s coming. We don’t need any more clues.


Some people are still in denial


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428134181519990786


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

How long is Rampage on for on Friday?


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Mainboy said:


> How long is Rampage on for on Friday?


Should be an hour as usual.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DZ Crew said:


> Should be an hour as usual.


Hopefully it's 10 minutes of Punk at Least for the huge ass ratings! LOL


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

3venflow said:


> 8/20 Rampage (Chicago): debut
> 8/25 Dynamite (Milwaukee): recap
> 9/1 Dynamite (Chicago): live promo/build
> 9/3 Rampage (Chicago): live promo/build
> ...


8/20 - Debut

8/25 - Recap

9/1 Recap

9/5 - Punk speaks

Save his debut match for Full Gear.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> 8/20 - Debut
> 
> 8/25 - Recap
> 
> ...


This is terrible lol


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> 8/20 - Debut
> 
> 8/25 - Recap
> 
> ...


Damn Chip how much foreplay do you need.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

NXT Only said:


> Damn Chip how much foreplay do you need.


It kind of is like sex really. Lots of foreplay and build to the finish.

There are 52 weeks in a year, give everything away on episode 1 of Punk being in the building he won't mean anything this time next month and will be just another guy.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Cant wait for Punk vs Cody and uhh The Elite then his appearances on Dark and Dark Escalator.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> 8/20 - Debut
> 
> 8/25 - Recap
> 
> ...


You risk losing all momentum by dragging it out until November. AEW already get enough shit for not keeping momentum going week to week. This is awful


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

You guys catch QT’s little confirmation of CM Punk?

Making a point of saying he’s a backstage guy with inside knowledge. Then having him flat out say “at AEW we don’t promise something then go back on and let the fans down”

May as well just have said Punk is coming Friday guys, tune in. Throw in that it came like a segment after you had the world champions stood on the ramp with a shirt on that literally said CHICK MAGNET.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

sim8 said:


> You risk losing all momentum by dragging it out until November. AEW already get enough shit for not keeping momentum going week to week. This is awful


You're right, they should hotshot it onto a PPV because reasons.

Remember Sting Vs Hogan? They stretched that out for like 18 months. Good booking can keep things interesting for 3 months.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> You're right, they should hotshot it onto a PPV because reasons.
> 
> Remember Sting Vs Hogan? They stretched that out for like 18 months. Good booking can keep things interesting for 3 months.


Completely different situation mate. We already waited 7.5 years for CM Punk. We don't want to wait anymore.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> You're right, they should hotshot it onto a PPV because reasons.
> 
> Remember Sting Vs Hogan? They stretched that out for like 18 months. Good booking can keep things interesting for 3 months.


You don’t bring him back then keep him off the show for weeks.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The_Great_One21 said:


> You don’t bring him back then keep him off the show for weeks.


I didn't say keep him off the show for weeks I said build to his return match.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I didn't say keep him off the show for weeks I said build to his return match.


16 days from debut to return match if he wrestles at All Out. In contrast, Lesnar had his return match 27 days after returning in 2012.

If we wait until Full Gear, then it will be 78 days between his debut and return match. Far too long to keep momentum especially with AEW's track record.

Besides we also have Daniel Bryan coming soon so need to get Punk out of the way to maximise both debuts.

Then maybe Bay Bay, and Dunne too.

Then they also need to pay off the Page vs Omega match. You can't book Punk in a vacuum. Have to take advantage of everything happening in AEW


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Im in the I need to see it to believe it mentality with Punk. Everything points to him coming, but this is wrestling so you never know.

As a fan, I want to see him and Bryan both be with AEW. Then as the final slap in the face to Vince, they get Adam Cole.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Everytime people started rumours around Punk and AEW, Cody quickly said that the rumour were false because he knew it's a bad idea to play with Punk.

This time Cody said nothing


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Omegapop said:


> He better being their viewership over a million for Rampage and 2 million for Dynamite, if not he's not a game changer.


Lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

rbl85 said:


> Lol


live look









Moving Goalpost GIF - Moving Goalpost Argument - Discover & Share GIFs


Click to view the GIF




tenor.com


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Freelancer said:


> Im in the I need to see it to believe it mentality with Punk. Everything points to him coming, but this is wrestling so you never know.
> 
> As a fan, I want to see him and Bryan both be with AEW. Then as the final slap in the face to Vince, they get Adam Cole.


And Bray Wyatt. But not the fiend stuff, bring him as an evolved version of his cult leader Bray Wyatt character.

With these 2 legendary signings like Punk and DB, another top talent signing like Wyatt and NXTs best Adam Cole, along with Ruby Soho, Murphy and probably even Lana and iconics, AEW will have tons of surprise debuts lined up for like next 6 months.

Edit: 3 matches announced for Rampage. I hope they give Punk atleast 15-20 minutes starting from entrance.

Edit2: Omega was wearing Chick Magnet shirt, CM tease again. QT also said "we don't hype fans and not deliver" meaning "be assured and stay hyped. it's happening."


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Omegapop said:


> Huh, how could I move the goalpost when I never set a goalpost before to begin with?
> 
> I never moved the goalpost, maybe others have but not me, that IS the goalpost, if Punk is a draw he better be able to attract more than 2 million viewers on Wednesday nights.
> 
> ...


Unrealistic expectations those are. Punk return won't bring in an extra million viewers. I mean it's okay to have your own expectations, but don't present it like it's universal.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Omegapop said:


> Then don't present Punk and Bryan as game changers then, 1 million viewers isn't a game changer.


Game changer in 2021 does not = game changing 20 years ago.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Omegapop said:


> Then don't present Punk and Bryan as game changers then, 1 million viewers isn't a game changer.


Um I didn't. These things are hard to predict. Time will tell if they are game changers. As a fan I'm just excited to see two of my favorite wrestlers coming to a promotion I'm enjoying like I'm a kid again.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Omegapop said:


> Tried game changer 20 years ago was 4-7 million extra viewers(see WWF explosion of 1999 and 2000.
> 
> 2021?
> 
> ...


Even WWE is struggling to get 2 million on Fox which is in far more homes than TNT. Raw is like 1.5 at best. And that's WWE, a company that has been around for 40 years.

Guys like Lesnar and Goldberg don't even bring in a million viewers anymore. Maybe, just maybe a Rock return that is heavily advertised may do that. And he is the biggest Hollywood star right now. 

For Punk and Bryan in a fairly new promotion, that's a pretty tall order and an unfair expectation.

But you do you.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Omegapop said:


> Tried game changer 20 years ago was 4-7 million extra viewers(see WWF explosion of 1999 and 2000.
> 
> 2021?
> 
> ...


that is a silly take - if their current fans love it, and if they get a couple of new fans its a success

what right do you have to declare anything a failure on behalf of the rest of us if it doesn’t reach your made-up standard?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Omegapop said:


> Same people watching isn't success, especially when the total viewership is very, very, very small.
> 
> 1 million people could love it, it's a fall, other TV shows that did far better viewership were considered failures.
> 
> ...


ok, good chat


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Omegapop said:


> Same people watching isn't success, especially when the total viewership is very, very, very small.
> 
> 1 million people could love it, it's a fall, other TV shows that did far better viewership were considered failures.
> 
> ...


Tv has changed man.. this isn't 90s anymore. Wrestling with 1-2 mil is in top 5 of the charts more often than not. Atleast AEW is, not sure about WWE but I'm guessing it's the same for them.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Tyson brought in 600k in 1998.

Hogan and the nWos appearance on Raw back in 2002 only brought in 300k viewers.

The Rock brought in no extra viewers on his first return in 7 years. Though was an extra 700k at various occasions between his return to Wrestlemania.

Ric Flairs appearance in 2001 brought in 700k viewers..

All at times where more eyes were on live wrestling, some during the most popular times in wrestling over the last 20+ year. Yet some people believe CM Punk should be bringing in over a million viewers lol

Itd be an achievement to even get a few hundred thousands watching live instead of through online streaming.


----------



## komba (Feb 22, 2016)

It's a show on Friday at 10 PM... Not exactly a great timeslot to get viewers.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

And it's a dead horse to flog, but millions upon millions of people have cut the cord in recent years. Not only are fewer people watching live TV now, fewer people have cable in general. So it's ridiculous to compare ratings now to 20 years ago and expect some kind of miracle from any wrestler in moving the needle.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

If in-fact Punk or Bryan are debuting tomorrow, then the onus lies just as much on Tony Khan and the AEW creative to do something meaningful with either of them. 

Having Punk or Bryan just show up without meaningful creative is just a waste. Look at what happened in WCW. They got Bret Hart and they totally wasted him. We don't want history repeating itself with Punk or Bryan (more-so Punk IMO).

I really hope they put on a good show that can get the audience excited for wrestling again.


----------



## REALCellWaters (Mar 15, 2021)

I'm hoping CM Punk returns but I really doubt he will. I'm not getting my hopes up. Prepare to be disappointed.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I wonder whether they could have both Moxley and Darby confront Punk on Friday to set-up a three-way at AllOut; to protect Punk from having to wrestle a one on one singles match in his return.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> Everytime people started rumours around Punk and AEW, Cody quickly said that the rumour were false because he knew it's a bad idea to play with Punk.
> 
> This time Cody said nothing


Cody said nothing when we all speculated that the hall of fame wrestler was Brock or CM Punk...


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Cody said nothing when we all speculated that the hall of fame wrestler was Brock or CM Punk...


Chip, come on. You really think CM Punk won’t be there tomorrow? lol.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Mr316 said:


> Chip, come on. You really think CM Punk won’t be there tomorrow? lol.


Of course he thinks that since he don't want them to succeed


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Cody said nothing when we all speculated that the hall of fame wrestler was Brock or CM Punk...


Big Show literally said on tv when he said a hall of famer is coming 'it's not who we think it is', knowing full well everyone was going to predict Punk.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> Chip, come on. You really think CM Punk won’t be there tomorrow? lol.


I think he will but the reasoning of "Cody always denies it but this time he hasn't" just isn't true.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

I hope this isn't another one of those "OMG I see signs for Stings WWE debut in everything" kind of things. I am not believing it until I see it. He won't debut, but I would be super glad to be proven wrong.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I think he will but the reasoning of "Cody always denies it but this time he hasn't" just isn't true.


Replace Cody with the company, and it is. The company in some way or form have denied Punk in the past. Until now. 

But we are all in agreement. Punk will be here tomorrow. So lets just celebrate and enjoy this anticipation for the big moment instead of debating pointless crap


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> He promised a hall of fame calibre wrestler and we all thought it was Brock Lesnar, Bryan Danielson or CM Punk and it ended up being Christian.
> 
> Tony ain't the brightest.


I mean in a world where X-Pac is considered a 2x HOFer, I see no reason to not call Christian one as well


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> I mean in a world where X-Pac is considered a 2x HOFer, I see no reason to not call Christian one as well


Sure but when you say Hall Of Fame calibre talent you expect main event headline Hall Of Famer and Christian is not that guy.

Honky Tonk Man limping down to the ring is technically a "Hall Of Fame calibre talent" but the fans weren't expecting technicalities...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

This'll be fun.

4 hours before Rampage too.


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

I can’t wait! I even re signed up to the forum for the first time in about 10 years. Thank you AEW for getting me excited about wrestling again.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Say what you want about AEW… but this company has the wrestling world buzzing for the first time in a long, long while. It’s not a perfect product by any measure, but people are talking…. They’re doing something not many have been able to in this landscape in a very long time. There’s something to be said for that.


----------

